# Where can I find info on Gun Ballistics



## Michael Brigman (Sep 3, 2004)

I want to buy a new coyote gun, but can't decide which one to get. The .22-250 seems to be the favorite choice on this board, and it's also the gun I'm mainly focused on right now, however I would like to find some info on other guns and ammo before I buy one.

I'm looking for details like: Trajectory, Velocity, Accuracy and Impact Energy.

I've also considered going with the .243 or the .308, that way my new coyote gun could also double as my new deer rifle if need be - More bang for my buck.
Thanks for any help finding this info...


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I believe some of the reloading companies carry some of that info i would do a search for reloading, and check into the webpages of some of the companies they might have the info your looking for.


----------



## donnermade (Sep 22, 2004)

check out www.hornady.com, www.federalcartridge.com, www.remington.com, and www.winchester.com. and you want a .308.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I would also check out home pages for bullet manufactureres, powder manufactures, etc. that is, if you don't want to purchase a reloading manual. Most are available for anywhere from slightly under $20 to about $30. Some get higher. Currently I am using Sierra, Hornady and Speer, although I keep picking up the ones out by Nosler and Barnes. If you walk into Scheels, they usually have complimentary pamphlets by Dupont, Hodgen and Alliant, maybe others. Not as much information, but will give you an idea.

Personal opinion here, the 22-250 is great, one of the hottest 22 centerfires out there, but I think the 223 is way more than adequate for coyote and a lot cheaper to shoot and easier on barrels. Won't have the reach or resistance to wind drift as some, but still an excellent choice.
:2cents:


----------



## Michael Brigman (Sep 3, 2004)

www.remington.com has a great site full of very useful info on bullet ballistics. You can choose three (3) different calibers and then they will show you a profile of each gun, and comparing each one to the next.

I've decided to go with the 22-250. It's not the biggest, most powerful coyote rifle out there, but when you compare it to the .243 and the .308 and you see the numbers from all three, the .22-250 wins hands down.

I've read several posts on here when guys mention that the .22-250 doesn't have a very long barrel-life, not lasting as long as the .223, is the .22-250 such a hot load that it causes damage to the barrel? 
On average, how long will this gun last shooting a 55 gr bullet?

Also, today I went around town looking at different guns and I couldn't find a 22-250 anywhere with a wooden stock, only black synthetic. Has anyone ever hard problems with the polymer stocks breaking or cracking? I've just never been real crazy about guns with plastic parts... Thanks


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

hm barrel life is tough, it really depends on the bullet, combined with velocity and temerature. Additionally some powders are known to burn hotter, so that would also be in affect. imho I would say you should get atleast 2000 out of that gun, but really it depends on what you are using as I have stated above, hope that helps.
About the stock, I have seen more wood stocks broken then the synthetic type, so durability shouldnt be a problem if the looks dont bother you, but dont go throwing the gun off tree stands and tall buildings I wouldnt recommend that  
ps. if you need some help with those yotes, give me a call :wink: 
:sniper:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I don't know just how much you will shoot. When I mentioned barrel life, it was just one factor, and I doubt you will ever have a problem with it. I didn't reread the entire thread, so forgive me if I'm offtrack, but if that is a concern, use the Savage. The barrel is relatively easy to replace. Turn off a barrel band, pull the barrel, put a new one on, recheck for headspacing. Replacement Savage barrels are available from various sources. I use Midwayusa. There are other sources as well. Enjoy.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Don't know if it is what you are looking for, and I have never used it but there is a Ballistics Calculator at

http://www.eskimo.com/~jbm/ballistics/traj/traj.html

This may also help out in comparing cartridges if you so desire.

SD Handgunner


----------



## Michael Brigman (Sep 3, 2004)

I've got a question for the 22-250 shooters on here. What's the difference between the
Remington Model 700 ADL 22-250, and the
Remington Model 700 VS 22-250?

What does the ADL and the VS mean? I've looked on all over Gun Maker websites and I can't figure it out... I went to pick out my new gun today and the guy asked if I wanted the "ADL model or the VS." I asked him what the difference was and he said "I'm not sure, I just know we carry both kinds" 
Does anyone know what these letters mean?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I believe that the VS is the synthetic stock and stainless steel model isn't it? The ADL is the more classic wood stock with the high gloss finish i think. Don't take this as written in stone but thats what i thought the differerence was, I don't know maybe i don't know what i'm talking about :roll:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Same as Brad T, don't take this as gospel, but I THINK the VS stands for Varmint Synthetic. The synthetic stock is self explanatory, the varmint means not only varmint calibers, but with bull barrels, maybe fluted, etc, supposed to be set up out of the box for outstanding accuracy. That's what I think, but I'm sure someone out there knows better than I do.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Close, VS simply means Varmint Stock, VLS is Varmint Laminated Stock.
The ADL-BDL designations were originally acronyms for A Grade Deluxe and B Grade Deluxe. The deluxe term was once tacked on to the end of the model designation: Model 700 ADL Deluxe and Model 700 BDL Custom Deluxe.
Hope I answered your questions :sniper:


----------



## Michael Brigman (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks for all the info, guys. I'm going to go get my new 22-250 on monday. Still have not decide which brand to go with. I know Remington makes great guns, but I don't know much about the others. I'd be interested in hearing from you guys on which guns are the best - and the not-so-good ones too.
Thanks


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Depending on your price range. Savage Model 12BVSS is best for .22-250 imho :sniper:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I can't disagree with that. I also have a real respect for Remington, but Savage is making a real name for itself lately, and a number of the design features are really impressive. I told you I wasn't sure about the VS designation.  Am I right about that version being offered mostly in varmint calibers? Every one I have seen was.


----------



## Michael Brigman (Sep 3, 2004)

*SniperPride*

What does that Savage usually list for?

Just wondering... What kind of pelt damage will the 22-250 do to a fox or bobcat? I've read that using solid bullets on coyotes will leave small exit-holes (if any) with minnor pelt damage, but I've seen no mention of what it will do to smaller predators.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

I believe srp is $699 for the savage I listed, Im positive I could find one around 600 if not less. Cant beat that, free floated, pillar bedded, stainless, fluted, ready to go :sniper: 
The remington equivalent is $750 or somthing. If I didnt just spend 800 dollars on a scope I would have bought one of them savages, pretty sweet setup. :sniper:
And damage to pelts, thats your choice, the bullet you use, and where you shoot it.
Heres the pic of the Savage Model 12 BVSS








:sniper:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Michael,

If you know an FFL dealer that will accept a shipment for you this might be worth looking into:
http://gunbroker.com/auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=23398290

I bought a Savage 10FP in 308 this past spring, I am getting 1/2" groups or less at 100 yards and the accutrigger is very nice. I love my Savage and would not hesitate to buy another. Just get the best scope you can possibly afford. I've seen too many people drop $500 to $1000 on a rifle then put a POS $39 scope on it, and then bad mouth the gun when they can't get it to shoot. At a minimum, spend as much on a scope as you do for the rifle. 
Good luck!

huntin1


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

huntin1 said:


> If you know an FFL dealer that will accept a shipment for you this might be worth looking into:
> http://gunbroker.com/auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=23398290


Well, its not new but I doubt it will stay at that price for long, plus paying an FFL dealer.


----------



## Michael Brigman (Sep 3, 2004)

Does anyone know how I can find a fur buyer in my area? I haven't sold any hides since 1999, and I plan to hit the coyotes hard this year. If I could sell some hides it might help pay for my new gun - or at least the scope, LOL.

I've really been thinking over my options (.223 or the .22-250) and I think I'm going to get a .223. Reason being, it has plenty of knock-down power for a coyote out to 300 yards, and it won't totally destroy anything else I shoot.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

lol well, with that gun just shoot them all in the head no problem at 300 yards, and hey if you need some help with them yotes let me know :wink: 
:sniper:


----------



## Michael Brigman (Sep 3, 2004)

*SP*
If I was that good a shot I wouldn't be buying a new gun, I'd just use my deer rifle, LOL. 
Come for a hunt anytime, we've got plenty of song dogs for everyone. The only thing that out numbers the coyotes here, is the mosquitoes!


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

lol, we used to have coyotes up here in MN :wink: But about a scope I agree get a somewhat expensive one. $400+ would do the trick, cabelas has some good sales in the fall, I got 150 bucks off my scope there.
:beer:


----------



## Michael Brigman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Used to?*


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Out near my uncles farm there were tons of yotes, eating all the pheasants, so 2 years ago I started hunting out there with my custom .243, shot tons. Last year there were good numbers too, now though they are rare in his area. I think I scared them off :x 
:sniper:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Wise yotes.


----------

